# Update: 10g Shrimp tank



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,
Here is a update short video of the cardinal shrimp (from Debbie) foraging on a rock.



Will try to take a few shots of them when they are not hiding.

I had 4 cardinals the other day, last night I found ONE cardinal's head floating around. Probably, there is a fight among shrimps. Who did it? I don't know.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, Thanks for sharing. 
May I ask... whats that other shrimp in the cardinal tank?


----------



## zhima (May 10, 2010)

OMG! Head floating around? Are you sure it's not a molt?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hi Debbie*

Yes, I am sure. I have examined closely under magification, I can see those dots and match the look with the live one. At first, I don't believe.
But, shrimps do have their temper sometimes.

I remember that my golden bees have killed off all my CRS. How do I know?
I am watching..

Oh, at the time, I have
5 CRS, 5 yellow, 10 Rudolph shrimps, 8 Cherry, 1 blue pearl, 3 Sulawesi Cardinals, 4 dwarf green in shrimp tank.
6+ amano moved to my community planted tank.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking shrimp tank  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jamit: So you have all your shrimp mixed in the same tank?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I have all species of shrimps mixed in one 10g tank.

I am not interested in breeding, just enjoying the process of keeping them alive and observing their behavior. It is so relaxing watching them. Of course, I don't want to watch them fighting over food or hierarchy. But, that is NATURE, even though they are captived.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*new shrimps added.*

Just went to Island Pets for Malili Red (1) and Blue Spot (1). It is OK, at least I get 1 of each. When they have more, I will add 3 or 4 more of their kind.

I usually keep no more than 10 of each species.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

What are your water patermeters? Just curious as you seem to be able to keep them all alive in the same tank.... props.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> What are your water patermeters? Just curious as you seem to be able to keep them all alive in the same tank.... props.


Telling you the truth, I never test my water.
In my tank, I have some crushed coral mixed with Shultz Aquasoil (bought from RONA). As you see, a few rocks and cactus woods (from MyKiss) for hiding.
An dwarf anubias, mass of pellia and some mix of flame moss and java moss.
An Indian Almond leave is added after each water change. Water change every 2 - 3 weeks, 25%. Must siphon the aquasoil to avoid bacteria and other waste-related issue. Temp at 18 - 24C, heater is on when light is on.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow.... keep us updated on how the cardinals do


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

18-24 C...seems really low for sulawesi shrimp. Pretty SHrimp BTW


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> 18-24 C...seems really low for sulawesi shrimp.


I was just thinking that myself. Also, doesn't adding indian almond leaves lower the pH? Or do you have enough crushed coral in there that it doesn't even make a difference. Very nice shrimp tank by the way. Makes me want to keep a tank just for shrimp as well. Aren't you worried about the yellows interbreeding with the cherries though?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*temp issue*

At first, I have a same feeling about the temp.
All cherries and CRS are kept at 24C daytime, and the coolest night is 22C.

I know cardinal prefer higher temp. But they survive it.
I used to have 30+ cherries in the community tank with German Rams.
But those Rams love cherries as dessert.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to tell you this Jamit but those shrimps might not last i don't know if the sulawesi will survive with those water conditions, if they were that eassy to put together many shrimp keepers would have done it. I'm saying this because i too am hobbyist like you and i just want to share what i know of the two different shrimps and both require different water parameters IMHO. Well good luck with those shrimp!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Just an update on their health after a WC*

A few pics.









Whole tank look (Eclipse 1)









Malili shrimp









Rudolph Red Nose shrimp









Cardinal red & blue shrimp









Crystal Red Shrimps


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I took the leave out after soaking for a day. I don't want the water be too acidic.

Temp is 26C right now.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks good! Is the plant in that third pic with the rudolph subwassertang?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Tank looks good! Is the plant in that third pic with the rudolph subwassertang?


It common name is Pellia.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

nice shrimp keep us updated on how they do!


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*update*

All CRS are fine.
now, there is only ONE Cardinal and the Malili Red.
In total, I lost 4 Cardinals.

My guess is that all other shrimps are too rough on them.
Next time, I will start a Cardinal only tank.


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think it's the other shrimp being too hard on them, I think it's the fact that the different species require different needs.

Mike


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^totally agreed, the other shrimp are not rough with them. The cardinals require a totally different environment compared to the other shrimps you have in the tank. If you want your shrimp to be happy, I don't think you should be keeping them in the same tank anyways. However if your just doing it as a community tank I guess that's fine. Thanks for the update


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont think u can keep all the shrimp happy because crs need the opposite ph and temp then cardinals and malili.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*thanks for advice.*

Yes, I am preparing another 10g shrimp tank for the Cardinal and Malili.
I have started acclimatization.


----------

